# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  Cannot find the type 'local:CompanyViewModel'.

## ronald_yoh

I'm having this error while using HierarchicalDataTemplate control

Error	275	Cannot find the type 'local:CompanyViewModel'. Note that type names are case sensitive. Line 12 Position 35.	C:\trunk\Applications\PheonixApp\Controls\LoadOnDemandControl\LoadOnDemandControl.xaml	12	35	PheonixApp


The CompanyViewModel class has been made to public and inherits from TreeViewItemViewModel. 

Can anyone help me out with this error? thanks

----------


## Arjay

You need to define the namespace called 'local'.

For example, the namespace named 'local' below is defined as Iridyn.Facilitator:



```
 
<UserControl x:Class="Iridyn.Facilitator.Controls.ScheduleExplorerControl"
xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml/presentation"
xmlns:x="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml"
xmlns:local="clr-namespace:Iridyn.Facilitator"
VerticalAlignment="Stretch" >
<UserControl.Resources>
<HierarchicalDataTemplate DataType="{x:Type local:ExplorerNode}"
ItemsSource="{Binding Path=ChildNodes}">
<Grid>
 ....
</Grid>
</HierarchicalDataTemplate> 
</UserControl.Resources>
```

----------


## kamikaze942

been going over some sample examples from C# unleashed, and i've been stuck on this problem for awhile now.  from the following code

<Window x:Class="chapter26_A.Window1"
    xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml/presentation"
    xmlns:x="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml"
    xmlns:wf="clr-namespace:System.Windows.Forms;assembly=System.Windows.Forms"  
    xmlns:local="clr-namespace:chapter26_A"  
    Title="Window1" Height="300" Width="300">
    <Window.Resources>

        <!--<Style x:Key="labelStyle" TargetType="{x:Type Label}">
            <Setter Property="BorderThickness" Value="10" />
            <Setter Property="BorderBrush" Value="Black" />
        </Style>-->
        <ObjectDataProvider x:Key="hospitalDataSource" 
                            ObjectType="{x:Type local:HospitalManager}"
                            MethodName="GetHospitalStaff">
    </ObjectDataProvider>
</Window.Resources>
</Window>

get the following errors 

C:\Users\markdesk\Documents\practice_c#\chapter26_A\chapter26_A\Window1.xaml(14,29): error MC3050: Cannot find the type 'local:HospitalManager'. Note that type names are case sensitive. Line 14 Position 29.
Done building project "chapter26_A.csproj" -- FAILED.
========== Rebuild All: 0 succeeded, 1 failed, 0 skipped ==========



i call teh function gethospitalstaff here 

using System;
using System.Collections.Generic;
using System.Linq;
using System.Text;
using System.Windows;
using System.Windows.Controls;
using System.Windows.Data;
using System.Windows.Documents;
using System.Windows.Input;
using System.Windows.Media;
using System.Windows.Media.Imaging;
using System.Windows.Navigation;
using System.Windows.Shapes;
using System.Windows.Xps.Packaging;
using System.IO;

namespace chapter26_A
{
    /// <summary>
    /// Interaction logic for Window1.xaml
    /// </summary>
    /// 
    public class HospitalManager
    {
        public List<HospitalStaff> GetHospitalStaff()
        {
            return new HospitalDataContext()
                .HospitalStaffs.ToList();
        }
    }
    public partial class Window1 : Window
    {
        public Window1()
        { 
            InitializeComponent();
            //dvAppDesign.Loaded +=
            //(sender, args) =>
            //{ 
            //    dvAppDesign.Document =
            //    new XpsDocument(
            //    "myFile.xps",FileAccess.Read).GetFixedDocumentSequence();
            //};
        }
        private void Window_Loaded(object sender, RoutedEventArgs e)
        {

        }
    }
}


would appreciate any help, thanks

----------

